
Pappas Pärlor, the man who turns the world into 8bit video games - vocoderman
https://www.voicemod.net/blog/pappas-parlor-the-man-who-turns-the-world-into-8bit-video-games/
======
beadifier
I've developed a free tool that can convert any image into these type of 8-bit
bead sprites: [https://www.beadifier.com/](https://www.beadifier.com/)

------
basdp
But most of these are 16-bit...

